# Installing Tongue Hinge



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I’m installing a trailer tongue hinge kit and made a mistake on the side that attaches to the hitch. When I drilled all my holes the hinge wasn’t seated all the way on the tongue. After taking it off to file the holes I put it back on and found out it would actually seat down another 1/4 inch. At this point, should I cut off the section that I messed up and start over or should I just back the hinge off a 1/4 inch and bolt it on.

Here are some photos:


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

How heavy is the skiff?
I say bolt it down and go.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

From the pictures it doesn’t look like you are that far off. I would put it together and see how sloppy it is. You can go back and cut it shorter. I have one and I hate how it bows at the hinge.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

Is that a 3x3 swing tongue? If so where did you get it?!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d drill another hole in the center, bolt it then run the bit through the other holes, bolt it up and go.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

backbone said:


> How heavy is the skiff?
> I say bolt it down and go.


Its a Maycraft 1700, so maybe 1200# total.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Forrest said:


> Is that a 3x3 swing tongue? If so where did you get it?!


hitchshop.com

They started making them when Fulton couldn’t fill orders.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Technically the bolted joint is what secures the two pieces, so that part of the install is fine. The distance from the hinge to the point where the tube supports it has changed, but if it is a 3500# hinge and your skiff is ~1500# should be ok.

If it bothers you, you could measure the distance from hole closest to the butted up end and cut off that distance from the rear holes, that way only drilling half of the holes as new And only cutting off a short piece.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> From the pictures it doesn’t look like you are that far off. I would put it together and see how sloppy it is. You can go back and cut it shorter. I have one and I hate how it bows at the hinge.


I had one on a 19 ft bay boat and it bowed, but the one I have on my skiff trailer now does not bow at all. Seems like if the tolerances are good they do not bow, but if they are a little loose they do. The one on the skiff I can tighten the bolt just a little and you can not swing the hinge, on the bay boat you could tighten the snot out of the bolt and it would still swing, in other words you could not tighten it enough to close the gap. The gap caused the bowing.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If you have enough tongue,im sure you do, id just cut the two outer holes off if you follow, making the rear holes the new front holes and redrill the rear 2 holes 👍

Just measure from the cut edge to edge of first hole add a 1/4 to that ,then measure from the second hole with that measurement mark it cut it ,slide coupling on mark second holes drill your good to go 👍😎 id save the line when cutting and use the 4 inch grinder to touch it up till bolt went in ...

Permitchasers idea of drilling it out going bigger isnt bad but i hate getting closer to the sidewall of the tubing your call, its not a bad situation you can fix it 👍


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I feel your frustration, I always worry about it and try to make sure it's right before drilling. I waited 10 years before I put my Bob's True Tracker on. I was always afraid of drilling and it not fit. Fortunately it worked. Looking at yours, drill it out and use bigger bolts


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> If it bothers you, you could measure the distance from hole closest to the butted up end and cut off that distance from the rear holes, that way only drilling half of the holes as new And only cutting off a short piece.





Silent Drifter said:


> If you have enough tongue, id just cut the two outer holes off if you follow, making the rear holes the new front holes and redrill the rear 2 holes 👍


Deja vu all over again.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

brokeoff said:


> hitchshop.com
> 
> They started making them when Fulton couldn’t fill orders.


interested To hear your thoughts on it as I don’t like the slight bow in the Fulton.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL Sorry Bones i skipped a few replies and tried to solve the issue 😅 we think alike guess we both got BonesontheBrain , or in my case a bone for a brain 😅🤣😂👍


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Just measured it and it’s actually off 1/8”. Not losing as much as I had thought.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

BrownDog said:


> interested To hear your thoughts on it as I don’t like the slight bow in the Fulton.


I’ll get some photos up when I’m done. I think it’s rated to 6000#. The guy who makes them is certain everything else around it will fail before the hinge does.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

With the trailer member, tongue break member and the steel bolt it would take quite a bit of load to shear those three members connected together. I would bore out the difference and roll with it.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I wouldn’t take anymore material off, that 1/4” isn’t gonna make a shit a difference.. If you’re worried about it, back the bolts up with extra heavy duty fender washers or better yet, cut and drill a 1/4” thick aluminum backing plate for inside.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

How about increase the diameter of the hitch holes to match the tongue holes and size bolts to fit.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Don't overthink it. Bolt it up and try it before you start recutting and drilling.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I overthink everything. I'd roll with that all day long.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If you put them bolts in a vise and smack them from the side with a 16 lb sledgehammer they will match the hole 😅🤣😂 Sorry thats all got or you could call Harbor Freight and tell them you need a tongue stretcher 😜😁


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so freeking anal about stuff like that, I would weld fill the holes grind them down and redrill. Then you know it's okay. If I didn't do that, I would always wonder if the setup was okay, particullarly since my tows are hundreds of miles to get to saltwater.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

All he needs to do is cut a lil more off and re-drill the rear holes like bonesonthebrain and myself suggested thats the easiest way ! But its his trailer what ever he decides is cool with me 👍😎 id ajust the boat also so its got proper tongue weight 👍


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Just put it all together. The guy that builds them said to check for any movement the first couple times I take it out.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

And thanks for all the help.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> Just put it all together. The guy that builds them said to check for any movement the first couple times I take it out.
> 
> View attachment 193444
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks good. For mine, I put a small sharpie line on each bolt so that I can do quick inspections and make sure none are loosening over time.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> Don't overthink it. Bolt it up and try it before you start recutting and drilling.


Would you also backup the installation with a weld?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks stout, any bend/bow with the winch tightened?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Not what I expected to see.






1:09 in the clip.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Would you also backup the installation with a weld?


Not unless there was movement or misalignment. Then maybe recut the joint as originally questioned. Welding would be a last resort for me.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

BrownDog said:


> Looks stout, any bend/bow with the winch tightened?


I’ll take a photo when I get it on the hitch.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

brokeoff said:


> I’ll take a photo when I get it on the hitch.


I hate waiting.......................


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

How'd it workout?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> I hate waiting.......................


On the hitch:


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks.....nice...time to order.........from who?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I ordered from hitchshops.com


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks....it looks much better than the fulton.......no bend


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

brokeoff said:


> I ordered from hitchshops.com


ordered.....Thanks for the pics. much better than the fulton bend


----------

